# Wilsons Reel Upgrades



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey guys i now have a web site up and running. And don't forget if you have your reels serviced by me between now and January 31, you will recieve a 10% discount by mentioning PFF. You can find the site at: www.wilsonsreelupgrades.com


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

i have a penn 6500ss and replaced the 20-704 bearing,both 20-6500 side bearings, pnion and main gear do you know if it should still have that fell every gear?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

What does it feel like?


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

you can feel the gears while you turn the handle.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Does the reel feel like it's grinding instead of reeling smoothly and quietly?


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

it is smooth but could it be the new gears getting use to each other?
and is the 650ssm a good reel?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

The reel is a great reel. What type of grease did you use on the gears. If none or something thin then there could be your issue.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Guys we now have Custom Reel Handles for sale. Come on in and check the out.

www.wilsonsreelupgrades.com


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

i have a mitchel 4000 livel wind 4/0 and do you make custom drag washers for it from the penn drag washers?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I can take care of that for you. And i can do the CarbonFiber drag washers also. It no issue. Give me a call, 564-1256 and we can discuss it.

Chris


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

will the drag pressure stay the same?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good news & thanks for post


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

do you also lend gear if there is out being fixed?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I do not lend out gear while i am doing repairs. If you have more than one reel you want to have serviced then bring a few to me so you still have some to use or either just bring them all at once. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

every year i will tear down the penn fishing reels and regrease them. do you ever work on penn 209 pier less high spees i have some parts for one that was free and iwas trashed and cannot use the parts.


----------

